
Man Solves Tesla’s Secret to Amplifying Power by Nearly 5000% - khoury
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/man-discovers-teslas-secret-amplifying-power-5000/
======
analognoise
"I don't want to get into too much detail..."

Sure ya don't.

Is anyone convinced by this kind of crap in 2015? I guess so if they spend the
time to make a website.

